# Was haltet ihr vom "Bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen"?



## Nico Bellic (22. September 2011)

Die Piratenpartei vertritt das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen. Dieses sieht vor, jedem Bürger, unabhängig von seinem sonstigen Einkommen, bzw auch ohne sonstiges Einkommen, monatlich eine Tranferleistung in Höhe eines zu berechnenden Betrages zu überweisen. Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen soll alle anderen Transferleistungen wie die Rente und das Arbeitslosengeld ersetzen.

Meiner Meinung nach sehen es die Vertreter des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens nicht auf Gerechtigkeit, soziale Sicherheit oder Einsparungen im Verwaltungswesen ab, sondern lediglich darauf, den Rest ihrer Leben nie wieder einen Finger rühren zu müssen und sich lästiger Arbeitsgelegenheiten der ARGE oder des Jobcenters zu entledigen, aber wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Axel_Foly (22. September 2011)

es werden einfach viel zu viele ausnutzen ...
da werden steuergelder verschenkt, und das an leute die es wirklich nicht verdient haben ...


----------



## pibels94 (22. September 2011)

das System kann nicht funktionieren, wo soll das Geld her kommen? und wie Axel_Foly schon gesagt hat, viele werden sich dann einfach auf die faule Haut legen und keinen Finger mehr rührer, während andere 8h am Tag arbeiten und nichts übrig bleibt weil das ganze Geld zur Finanzierung der Faulen drauf geht.


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. September 2011)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, soll zuerst ein Mindestlohn eingeführt wird, der dann später in das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen umgewandelt wird. Das entbehrt jedweger Logik.
Irgentwie scheint jedes Ziel der Piraten das Gegenteil des angeblich Gewünschten zu bewirken.

- Ein kostenloser Internetzugang für alle läßt die Entwicklung stagnieren. Jeder Trottel suaugt sich seine Pornos, das Netz bricht zusammen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Die Legalisierung von Copyrightverletzungen zerstört den Markt, Entwickler gehen pleite.


- Drogenabhängige mit Drogen Threapieren führt zu Drogenabhängigen.


-Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen kostet jedes Jahr viele hundert Milliarden Euro - Der Staat ist umgehend bankrott, da die Kreditwürdigkeit gegen Null geht und alles zusammenbricht.


----------



## matty2580 (22. September 2011)

Zu diesem Thema kann ich den Film Grundeinkommen empfehlen:
Grundeinkommen | Download

Diese Bürgerinitiative hat ein interessantes Konzept zum Grundeinkommen:
Buergerinitiative bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen Berlin


Die Idee zum Grundeinkommen entstand als Reaktion aus der zunehmenden Spaltung der Gesellschaft.
Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen ist ein naiver Ansatz.
Aber Hartz IV als "Grundeinkommen" führte zu teilweise extremen Verwerfungen in der Gesellschaft.
Es ist also vernünftig über Alternativen zu Hartz IV nachzudenken......


----------



## sQeep (22. September 2011)

Das ist das Problem mit den Piraten, viele Forderungen klingen anfangs ganz toll, aber es fehlt der Blick auf die Folgen. Es wird einfach kein Schritt weiter gedacht. Geld wächst leider noch nicht an Bäumen und ist nunmal an die Wirtschaft gebunden.

Bin mal gespannt ob die noch in anderen Landtagen oder gar bei der bald anstehenden Bundestagswahl solche Ergebnisse einfahren.


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Aber Hartz IV als "Grundeinkommen" führte zu teilweise extremen Verwerfungen in der Gesellschaft.
> Es ist also vernünftig über Alternativen zu Hartz IV nachzudenken......


Das verstehe ich nicht. Prinzipiell ist Hartz dasselbe wie die damalige Sozialhilfe, doch hat man damals keinen Wind darum gemacht, obwohl Hartz 12 % mehr Geld an die Bedürftigen ausschüttet als die alte Sozialhilfe.





sQeep schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit den Piraten, viele Forderungen klingen anfangs ganz toll, aber es fehlt der Blick auf die Folgen. Es wird einfach kein Schritt weiter gedacht. Geld wächst leider noch nicht an Bäumen und ist nunmal an die Wirtschaft gebunden.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob die noch in anderen Landtagen oder gar bei der bald anstehenden Bundestagswahl solche Ergebnisse einfahren.


Berlin ist ja wie geschaffen für die Piraten. Verwöhnt von Berlins Sozialpolitik gehen die Fische an die Köder der Piraten.
Berlin hat mit die höchsten Ausgaben pro Schüler - ist aber dennoch Letzter im Bundesgebiet, was die Ergebnisse anbelangt.
Berlin läßt sich seine kostenlosen Kita-Plätze aus dem Länderfinanzausgleich bezahlen.
Berlin hat über 13 % Arbeitslose.

Ob das Entern für die Piraten auch in anderen Landtagen gelingt, ist daher fraglich.


----------



## matty2580 (22. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Prinzipiell ist Hartz dasselbe wie die damalige Sozialhilfe, doch hat man damals keinen Wind darum gemacht, obwohl Hartz 12 % mehr Geld an die Bedürftigen ausschüttet als die alte Sozialhilfe.



Für die meisten Menschen in der alten Bundesrepublik war ein Sozialhilfeempfänger ein "armes Schwein".
Erst mit G. Schröder und seinen Sprüchen über "die faulen Arbeitslosen" wurde es modern, auf den Arbeitslosen rumzutrampeln.

Hart IV ist mit Absicht so berechnet, dass es nur für Grundbedürfnisse reicht.
Wie das Bundesverfassungsgericht aber feststellte, gehört zu einem menschenwürdigem Leben mehr dazu, als dass reine "Überleben" abzusichern.

Die Frage ist, wohin soll sich die Gesellschaft hinentwickeln?

Amerikanische Verhältnisse mit "Zeltstädten" voller armer Menschen möchte ich hier nicht haben.
Zeltstädte in Amerika: Amerikas Alptraum kehrt zurück - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

Ich persönlich werde immer bereit sein, einen Teil meines Einkommens mit den "Armen" zu teilen.


----------



## pibels94 (22. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde immer bereit sein, einen Teil meines Einkommens mit den "Armen" zu teilen.




ich auch  dennoch möchte ich nciht, das Menschen es ausnutzen, das wir sie finanzieren, sowas gibt es auch, ich schmeiß mal den Namen Arno Dübel in den Raum


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Für die meisten Menschen in der alten Bundesrepublik war ein Sozialhilfeempfänger ein "armes Schwein".
> Erst mit G. Schröder und seinen Sprüchen über "die faulen Arbeitslosen" wurde es modern, auf den Arbeitslosen rumzutrampeln.
> 
> Hart IV ist mit Absicht so berechnet, dass es nur für Grundbedürfnisse reicht.
> ...


Der arme Harzler bekommt seit Hartz IV rund 240 € mehr im Jahr.
Das ergibt sich aus einem rund 50 € höheren monatlichen Satz (inflationsbereinigt) abzüglich der Kleider- und Weihnachtsgeld-Zuschüsse, die es seit Hartz IV nicht mehr gibt.

Allerdings hast du Recht. Hartz IV Empfänger stehen heute gesellschaftlich weit unten, was aber nicht finanziell bedingt ist, sondern sozial.


----------



## matty2580 (22. September 2011)

@pipels94:

Menschen wie Arno Dübel sollte die Gesellschaft ertragen können.
Diese Menschen machen nur einen kleinen Teil der Gesellschaft aus.
Die FDP ist bis heute noch den Beweis schuldig, dass es viele Menschen sind.
Jeder Mensch mit etwas Würde wird versuchen, seinen Lebensunterhalt selbst zu bestreiten.
Ich weiß nicht, ob mich ein Arno Dübel in großer Armut glücklich machen würde?
Da hätte ich eher Mitleid, und würde in trotzdem durchfüttern.

@Nico Bellic:



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Der arme Harzler bekommt seit Hartz IV rund 240 € mehr im Jahr.
> Das ergibt sich aus einem rund 50 € höheren monatlichen Satz  (inflationsbereinigt) abzüglich der Kleider- und  Weihnachtsgeld-Zuschüsse, die es seit Hartz IV nicht mehr gibt.



Diese ewige Neiddebatte ist anstrengend...
Vom Hartz IV Regelsatz leben zu müssen ist kein Zuckerschlecken.
Das geben selbst FDP-Politiker zu.

Die Lösung der FDP/CDU/SPD/CSU ist in bessere Bildung zu investieren.

Und ist da etwas Entscheidenes in den letzten Jahren passiert?

Wir können doch nicht einen nicht unerheblich großen Teil der Bevölkerung einfach abschreiben.


----------



## pibels94 (22. September 2011)

naja, Menschen wie Arno Dübel sind halt Negativbeispiele, und ich merke selber das ich dann ab und zu alle über einen Kamm schere 

natürlich versuchen viele Arbeitslose mit allen Mitteln wieder einen Job zu finden, wer will schon gerne von anderen abhängig sein?

anstatt des bedingunslosen Grundeinkommens sollte viel mehr in zusätzliche Arbeitsplätze investiert werden


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. September 2011)

Oft ist die Auswahl an Jobs aber derart ernüchternd, z.B. Zeitarbeit, daß man besser gleich beim Hartz bleibt. Ansonsten plackert man sich ein paar Wochen ab, bekommt dafür ein paar lausige Euros und kann sich dann wieder beim Jobcenter anmelden.


----------



## pibels94 (22. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Oft ist die Auswahl an Jobs aber derart ernüchternd, z.B. Zeitarbeit, daß man besser gleich beim Hartz bleibt. Ansonsten plackert man sich ein paar Wochen ab, bekommt dafür ein paar lausige Euros und kann sich dann wieder beim Jobcenter anmelden.



deswegen sollten ja gute Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden, das lohnt sich! Die Wirtschaft wird angekurbelt, und die Staatskosten sinken, zusätzlich gibt es mehr Steuerzahler


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> deswegen sollten ja gute Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden, das lohnt sich! Die Wirtschaft wird angekurbelt, und die Staatskosten sinken, zusätzlich gibt es mehr Steuerzahler


Das ist nicht immer möglich. Gerade in der Produktion haben die Hersteller mit der Konkurenz aus den Billiglohnländern zu kämpfen.
Die Gesetzgebung muß so gestaltet werden, daß unsere Löhne haltbar sind, aber die Globalisierung ist ein "alternativloser", "gottgegebener" Umstand, gegen die man ja nichts machen darf...


----------



## Cuddleman (22. September 2011)

Der Grundgedanke setzt doch auf Gerechtigkeit und Gleichberechtigung, was erstmal keine schlechte Idee ist.

Wird ja auch in allen bedeutenden Religionen propagiert! Ich sage nur Christlich Demokratische Union!! (bezogen auf die Zehn Gebote)

Um es allerdings umzusetzen, müßte man dem Menschen mittels verfügbarer Genmanipulation, 20% vom Egoismus entfernen.
Gerade soviel, das er noch entscheiden kann, was Gut und Böse ist, ohne dabei zu einem Ameisen- oder Bienenstaatsangehörigen zu werden.

Ach, was erzähl ich da, das gibts ja schon!
Die schönfärber Medien verdummen den gemeinen Menschen und Firmen Werben mit ihren Produkten, als würde es nichts besseres geben.

Geniest den aktuellen Report über Hermes und Konsorten und das aus Sicht derer, die am untersten Ende stehen, dann kann man die Forderung der Piratenpartei gut verstehen. Der steht auch Stellvertretend für viele Firmen und wirtschaftliche Auswüchse in unserem Land. Diese Wirtschaftsform durch kriminell und gewinnsüchtige Elemente organisiert, bedarf sehr wohl einer Reform, doch sollte dies weltweit geschehen. 

Denn, wenn es so weiter geht wie seit 1989, stehen nicht nur Ostdeutsche wieder auf der Straße, sondern auch die ganzen Einwanderer und der Rest der Deutschen, die bisher glaubten im Wohlstand weiter leben zu können, die sich für immer Teurer werdenden Grundlebenskomfort Kredit aufnehmen müssen, um nicht kriminell zuwerden, wenn sie überhaupt einen bekommen. Es kann nicht sein das zu viele sich wortwörtlich den Allerwertesten aufreißen, um am Monatsende, Null oder noch weniger auf dem Konto zu haben. 

Es gilt nicht, einfach zu Sagen, das geht nicht, es gilt eine Lösung für allgemeinen Lebenswohlstand und dazu gehöriger Beschäftigung zu finden. Nur so werden wir alle gleichviel was davon haben!

Regine Hildebrandt lebte es sogar vor und wurde dabei von ihren Parteigenossen süfisant belächelt, weil sie ein Gerechtigkeitsideal hatte!


Griechenland läßt Grüßen und wenn es bei uns Ernst wird, grüßt die Privatarmee!


----------



## matty2580 (22. September 2011)

Eine der Ideen des Grundeinkommens ist die Abwärtsspirale, die durch Hartz IV entstand, zu stoppen.
Hartz IV führte zu einem extremen Wachstum von Arbeitsplätzen, von denen man schlecht, oder gar nicht leben kann.
Das Grundeinkommen selbst wirkt als Mindestlohn und stoppt diesen Trend.

Die Piraten müssen aber noch genau erklären, wie sie dass Grundeinkommen definieren.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Regine Hildebrandt lebte es sogar vor und wurde  dabei von ihren Parteigenossen süfisant belächelt, weil sie ein  Gerechtigkeitsideal hatte!


Als SPD-Mitglied kann ich nur sagen, dass Regine Hildebrandt heute als eine Ikone der brandenburger SPD zählt.
Für viele Behauptungen von G. Schröder schäme ich mich noch heute.
Da ist es fast schon peinlich meine SPD-Mitgliedschaft offen zu gestehen....


----------



## sfc (22. September 2011)

Mir sind mehrer Hartzler bekannt. Eigenartigerweise ist davon keiner finanziell "arm" noch bemüht, etwas an seinem Status zu ändern. Meine Cousine etwa hat sich mit 18 von einem Kosovo-Albaner schwängern lassen, dessen Familie unsere Gesellschaft verachtet und deshalb auch nichts von dem Kind wissen will. Als alleinerziehende Mutter bekommt meine Cousine vom Staat Wohnung und Mobiliar gestellt sowie ausreichend Geld, um für sich und ihre Tochter zu sorgen. Mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass einer von beiden verlumpt auf die Straße geht. Meine Cousine hat gefärbte Haare, immer viel Schminke im Gesicht und stets moderne Kleider an. Ihre Tochter ist jetzt viere Jahre alt und inzwischen wohl genährt. Auch in ihrere Wohnung finden sich LCD-TV und Laptop. Ausbildung und Schulabschluss hat sie inzwischen nicht nachgeholt. Stattdessen trifft sie sich einmal die Woche mit anderen alleinerziehenden Müttern, wo sie sich darüber austauschen, wie dumm es eigentlich ist, früh aufzustehen.

Wer kein Kind vorzuweisen hat, bekommt natürlich weniger Geld. Das ist immer noch mehr, als etwa viele Auszubildende oder Studenen zur Verfügung haben. "Ich-bin-arm"-Geplärre höre ich aus der Ecke aber selten. Ein ALGII-alimentierter Langzeitarbeitsloser von Anfang 20 schüttet mir in ICQ regelmäßig sein Herz aus. Er könne sich so wenig leisten, hat schon wieder einen Job nicht bekommen oder habe abermals zugenommen. Oft reden wir aber auch nur über Technik. Dabei falle ich immer wieder aus den Wolken, wenn ich höre, wie oft der sich neue Hardware zulegt. Für ein Sportstudio will er aber kein Geld haben. Neulich habe ich ihm bei einer Bewerbung geholfen. Es handelte sich dabei um etwas sehr Attraktives, für das man sich schon ins Zeug legen musste. Was macht er? Lässt sich drei Wochen Zeit, bis er sich mal ranmacht, und wundert sich abschließend über eine Absage. Wenn er morgens zum Amt muss und am Abend für die Oma einkaufen geht, moniert er, wie stressig sein Tag war. Ich habe ihn mal gefragt, ob er nicht mal weiter zur Schule gehen möchte, solange er noch jung ist. Würde in seinem Fall sogar gefördert. Hat er aber keine Lust zu. 

Dann ist da noch jemand, mit dem ich früher zur Schule gegangen bin. Abitur wollte er nachmachen: abgebrochen. Von drei Ausbildungen hat er zwei abgebrochen. Seinen letzten Job hat er angeblich gekündigt, in Wahrheit wurde er wegen ständiger Unpünktlichkeit und Krankmeldungen rausgehauen. Der kassiert jetzt auch Hartz4 und ist in der Linkspartei aktiv. Ich habe ihn im Netz inzwischen auf allen Plattformen gebannt, weil ich seinen Lobgesang auf den Kommunismus nicht mehr lesen wollte. In Facebook führt er sogar Stalin als inspirierende Person auf. 

Schließlich kenne ich noch einen weiteren Schulabbrecher, der seit zwei Jahren mit einer Ausbildungsabbrecherin zusammenlebt. Eltern sind sie inzwischen. Einer Tätigkeit geht indes keiner von beiden nach. Sein PC fällt zwar fast auseinander. Aber da legt er keinen Wert drauf. Solange da WoW und Ogame laufen, ist die Welt in Ordnung.

Ich habe selbst vor einigen Jahren nach abgeschlossener Ausbildung meine Studienberechtigung nachgeholt. Die meisten dort habe ich als sehr motiviert in Erinnerung. Aber jetzt ratet mal, wer - obwohl vom Steuerzahler alimentiert - mit Fehlzeiten, schlechten Noten und am Ende nicht bestandenem Abschluss glänzte: Ausnahmslos alle, die aus der Arbeitslosigkeit kamen. Seitdem glaube ich nicht mehr die Mär von in die Armut getrieben Leistungswiligen. Dass weit über die Hälfte der Hartzler keine Ausbildung vorweisen können, bestätigt meine Erfahrungen nur. Wenn jemand längere Zeit "unverschuldet" Hartz4 bezieht, dann sind das im Regelfall ältere Menschen, die im Jugendwahn aussortiert wurden. Aber auch hier sind nicht alle Opfer höherer Mächte. Während meiner Ausbildung war es zum Beispiel so, dass mein Chef regelmäßig die Finanzierung von Fortbildungen anbot. Angenommen haben das nur immer diesselben, die dann auch noch von ihren Kollegen verachtet wurden, weil sie mehr Geld verdienten. 

Wenn die Sozialisten von der Piratenpartei wirklich glauben, mehr Geld für Nichtleister ausgeben zu müssen und dabei sämtliche Bedingungen kappen, frage ich mich, wer dann eigentlich noch Lust hat, seinen Hintern von der Couch zu heben. Vielleicht sind die verbliebenen Leistungsträger ja so gnädig, das Licht auszumachen, bevor sie das Land verlassen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Eine der Ideen des Grundeinkommens ist die Abwärtsspirale, die durch Hartz IV entstand, zu stoppen.
> Hartz IV führte zu einem extremen Wachstum von Arbeitsplätzen, von denen man schlecht, oder gar nicht leben kann.
> Das Grundeinkommen selbst wirkt als Mindestlohn und stoppt diesen Trend.
> 
> Die Piraten müssen aber noch genau erklären, wie sie dass Grundeinkommen definieren.


Laut Spiegel würde ein Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1200 Euro 1400 Milliarden Euro jährlich kosten.
Dm-Chef Werner zum Grundeinkommen: "Wir würden gewaltig reicher werden" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft


----------



## sfc (22. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Laut Spiegel würde ein Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1200 Euro 1400 Milliarden Eurojährlich kosten.
> Dm-Chef Werner zum Grundeinkommen: "Wir würden gewaltig reicher werden" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft


 
Das ist ja grade mal das Dreifache von dem, was dem Staat pro Jahr zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Das ist ja grade mal das Dreifache von dem, was dem Staat pro Jahr zur Verfügung steht.


Dann können wir uns ja leisten, der Bund muss seine 325 Milliarden allerdings komplett für das Grundeinkommen aufwenden 
http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/00997/KS_Haushalt_DW_Poli_997161z.jpg


----------



## matty2580 (22. September 2011)

Die Frage ist nicht, wie Götz Werner (aus dem Artikel) sich das Grundeinkommen vorstellt, sondern wie die Gesellschaft mit dem wachsendem Prekariat umgeht?

Selbst wenn auf einem Schlag alle noch offenen Stellen besetzt werden, wird es noch viele Arbeitslose geben.

Was sollen diese vielen Menschen dann machen?

auswandern, sich umbringen, oder einfach weiter mit Hartz IV leben....?


----------



## Toffelwurst (22. September 2011)

@ sfc: ich glaube, ich habe noch nie einen Beitrag gelesen, der die Wirklichkeit besser wiederspiegelte als deiner! Ich kann 100% deiner Aussagen bestätigen, ebenfalls aus Erfahrungen aus dem eigenen Fammilien- und Bekanntenkreis!


----------



## Cuddleman (22. September 2011)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> @ sfc: ich glaube, ich habe noch nie einen Beitrag gelesen, der die Wirklichkeit besser wiederspiegelte als deiner! Ich kann 100% deiner Aussagen bestätigen, ebenfalls aus Erfahrungen aus dem eigenen Fammilien- und Bekanntenkreis!


 
Dann beweist Zivilcourage und prangert diese offiziell, mit beweisbaren Fakten, bei den entsprechenden Behörden an! Das ist dann kein Anscheißen!


----------



## rabe08 (22. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, soll zuerst ein Mindestlohn eingeführt wird, der dann später in das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen umgewandelt wird. Das entbehrt jedweger Logik.
> Irgentwie scheint jedes Ziel der Piraten das Gegenteil des angeblich Gewünschten zu bewirken.



Bitte führe Deinen Gedankengang weiter aus, so kann ich ihn nicht nachvollziehen.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> - Ein kostenloser Internetzugang für alle läßt die Entwicklung stagnieren. Jeder Trottel suaugt sich seine Pornos, das Netz bricht zusammen.



Hochinteressante These. Deine Welt funktioniert wirklich so?




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> - Die Legalisierung von Copyrightverletzungen zerstört den Markt, Entwickler gehen pleite.



Niemand will Copyrightverletzungen legalisieren. Das Urheberrecht soll nur der Zeit angepaßt werden. Vielleicht ein interessanter Aspekt, der Dein Weltbild erweitern könnte: Viele Softwareentwickler verschenken Ihre Software und leben gut von Support und Beratung. Sogar Oracle verschenkt seine komplette DB für die private Nutzung. Das ist schon viel gutes bei rausgekommen. Und Entwickler gehen pleite, wenn sie etwas entwickeln, was keiner braucht.




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> - Drogenabhängige mit Drogen Threapieren führt zu Drogenabhängigen.



Da kann ich Dir guten Gewissens widersprechen. Die Suchttherapie in England mit Heroin funktioniert besser als jedes Methadonprogramm bei uns. Die Erfolgsquote ist unfaßbar hoch. Trick dabei: Die Süchtigen müssen nicht auf Ihre Droge verzichten sondern werden mit Droge in ein normales Leben zurückgeführt. Ohne Beschaffungskriminalität, ohne Prostitution. Aber dafür mit Arbeit und wenn es erstmal nur Gemeindearbeit ist. Darüberhinaus gibt das Heroin aus der Apotheke. In Apothekenqualität. Ohne Mehl, Waschmittel, Dreck oder sonstwas drin. Heroin an sich ist für den Körper weniger schädlich als Alkohol. Der Dreck dadrin ist das Problem. Sie werden also nicht in ihrem Elend sitzengelassen und kriegen dafür täglich einen Schluck Methadon.




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> -Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen kostet jedes Jahr viele hundert Milliarden Euro - Der Staat ist umgehend bankrott, da die Kreditwürdigkeit gegen Null geht und alles zusammenbricht.


 
Darüber müssen wir noch mal diskutieren, ich bin mir nicht sicher.

Ansonsten: Falls Dir jemand mal gesagt hat, es reicht eine Meinung zu haben, Ahnung ist nicht nötig, bitte glaub mir: er hatte NICHT recht!


----------



## rabe08 (22. September 2011)

Mir fehlt folgende Antwortmöglichkeit:

[x] die Idee des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens finde ich sexy, allerdings glaube ich nicht an das Gute im Menschen

für das bedigungslose Grundeinkommen spricht

- ALG1-Verwaltung entfällt, BfA kann sich voll und ganz auf Vermittlung und Integration konzentrieren
- Hartz 4 Verwaltung entfällt
- Rentenverwaltung entfällt
- Sozialbetrug gibt es nicht mehr

noch einige weitere Verwaltungen würden wegfallen (Kindergeld, Erziehungsgeld, Bafög etc.pp.). Damit könnten Milliarden in der Vewaltung eingespart werden. 

Was dagegen spricht:

die Kosten

80.000.000 Bewohner der BRD würden jeden Monat jeweils 1.200 € erhalten, macht pA

80.000.000 x 1.200 € x 12 Monate = 1.152.000.000.000 €

uiuiui, das ist mehr als eine Billion Euro....  Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das nicht zu erwirtschaften ist. Reduzieren wir also auf 800 € im Monat. Das macht für eine Familie mit 2 Kindern immerhin 3.200 € im Monat:

80.000.000 x 800 € x 12 Monate = 768.000.000.000 €

Macht rund eine 3/4 Billion Euros. Wäre mE stemmbar. Jetzt kommt aber mein ganz großes "ABER":

Würden dann noch genug Menschen jeden Tag zur Arbeit gehen? Um das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen zu finanzieren, müßten Einkommen starkt besteuert werden. Stärker, als wir uns heute vorstellen können. Das heißt Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit, um hinterher ein paar hundert Euro mehr zu haben, als die, die gar nichts tun. Wenn jedoch die Industrieproduktion stark einbrechen würde, weil z.B. niemand mehr Lust hat, so richtig hart zu arbeiten, ohne viel davon zu haben, würde das zu einer enormen Inflation führen. Der verteilten Geld steht dann nämlich nur noch ein deutlich verringerter Gegenwert gegenüber. Die Inflation müßte noch nicht mal in den "Hyper" bereich gehen, damit die 800€ pro Nase nach 2-3 Jahren nur noch ein Kaufkraftäquivalent von heutigen 400€ haben. Schon haben wir Massenelend und zeitgleich die Industrie - Arbeitsplätze - zugrundegerichtet.

Also mein Resumee: 

Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist ein coole Idee. Umsetzbar ist diese Idee aber nur, wenn die überwiegende Mehrheit der Menschen im Sinne des Gemeinwohls handeln würden - d.h. hart Arbeiten ohne selbst nennenswert etwas davon zu haben. Daran glaube ich nicht.


----------



## matty2580 (22. September 2011)

Für viele, aber nicht für alle Menschen ist Arbeit mehr als nur eine Einkommensquelle.
Ein vermutlich recht hoher Anteil der Bevölkerung würde trotz Grundeinkommen arbeiten.

Der Arbeitsmarkt selbst würde sich durch das Grundeinkommen radikal verändern.
Die Arbeitgeber müssten nun um die Arbeitnehmer werben, da sonst kein Anreiz zur Arbeit besteht.
Eine ähnliche Situation haben wir schon heute im Bereich der Geringverdiener.
Für einen Hartz IV Empfänger lohnt es sich kaum einen Job als Geringverdiener anzunehmen.

Alle Menschen mit einem Verdienst über dem Grundeinkommen dürften natürlich keine Bezüge vom Staat erhalten.


----------



## Axel_Foly (22. September 2011)

Was eigentlich das schlimmste an der ganzen sache ist, dass wenn man arbeiten geht und dann am ende weniger geld bekommt wie einer der faul den ganze tag auf dem sofa sitzt und nichts tut. und der andere reist sich den ganzen tag den arsch auf und sieht auch nicht mehr geld. da gehört was geändert.


----------



## Liza (22. September 2011)

sQeep schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit den Piraten, viele Forderungen klingen anfangs ganz toll, aber es fehlt der Blick auf die Folgen. Es wird einfach kein Schritt weiter gedacht. Geld wächst leider noch nicht an Bäumen und ist nunmal an die Wirtschaft gebunden.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob die noch in anderen Landtagen oder gar bei der bald anstehenden Bundestagswahl solche Ergebnisse einfahren.


 
Das sehe ich ähnlich. Die Piraten haben zwar gute Ansätze, aber es fehlt ein durchdachtes Konzept mit Sicht auf die Folgen in der Zukunft. Aber hey, viele Parteien haben schon solche Dinge getan. Die Partei ist auch noch recht jung, vllt muss man denen auch einfach etwas Zeit lassen damit Sie überlegter handeln.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. September 2011)

Tja ich weiß ja nicht ob der TE die Suchfunktion nicht bedienen kann, oder ob er nur polemisches Interesse hat, um seine persönliche Meinung zu verbreiten, aber dieses Thema wurde hier schon durchgekaut! 

Link zum schon vorhandenen Thread -> 
*Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen - Modelle - Auswirkungen - Pro - Kontra                 *


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. September 2011)

rabe08: Deine Überheblichkeit ist etwas unerträglich, zumal du sie mit ausgesprochendem Unwissen würzt, aber nun gut.





rabe08 schrieb:


> Bitte führe Deinen Gedankengang weiter aus, so kann ich ihn nicht nachvollziehen.


Leute, die vom Mindestlohn oder etwas mehr leben, werden nicht mehr arbeiten, wenn dieser in das Grundeinkommen umgewandelt wird.
Lohnerhöhungen müßten sehr massiv sein, damit sich Arbeiten wieder lohnt. Solche Erhöhungen können die Unternehmen nicht aufbringen.





rabe08 schrieb:


> Hochinteressante These. Deine Welt funktioniert wirklich so?


Die Tabelle sollte alles Übrige klären. Du bist mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 42 % ein Pornokonsument. Errechnen wir den niedrigeren Anteil weiblicher Konsumenten, erhöht sich deine Wahrscheinlichkeit. Die Unterschichtler, die sich nur deshalb einen 50 Euro PC zulegen, weil das Internet jetzt kostenlos ist, sind weder bildungstechnisch noch hardwaretechnisch in der Lage, etwas anderes als Pornos zum Hauptaugenmerk des Internets zu machen. Damit erhöht sich der Anteil der Pornokonsumenten weiter, ohne aber, daß es einen wirtschaftlichen Anreiz gäbe, das Netz auszubauen.





rabe08 schrieb:


> Niemand will Copyrightverletzungen legalisieren. Das Urheberrecht soll nur der Zeit angepaßt werden. Vielleicht ein interessanter Aspekt, der Dein Weltbild erweitern könnte: Viele Softwareentwickler verschenken Ihre Software und leben gut von Support und Beratung. Sogar Oracle verschenkt seine komplette DB für die private Nutzung. Das ist schon viel gutes bei rausgekommen. Und Entwickler gehen pleite, wenn sie etwas entwickeln, was keiner braucht.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Die Piraten wollen Software kostenlos benutzen, im Englischen spricht man dabei von "to pirate a software". Der Name ist Programm. Die Piraten wollen ein unzensiertes Internet.





rabe08 schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir guten Gewissens widersprechen. Die Suchttherapie in England mit Heroin funktioniert besser als jedes Methadonprogramm bei uns. Die Erfolgsquote ist unfaßbar hoch. Trick dabei: Die Süchtigen müssen nicht auf Ihre Droge verzichten sondern werden mit Droge in ein normales Leben zurückgeführt. Ohne Beschaffungskriminalität, ohne Prostitution. Aber dafür mit Arbeit und wenn es erstmal nur Gemeindearbeit ist. Darüberhinaus gibt das Heroin aus der Apotheke. In Apothekenqualität. Ohne Mehl, Waschmittel, Dreck oder sonstwas drin. Heroin an sich ist für den Körper weniger schädlich als Alkohol. Der Dreck dadrin ist das Problem. Sie werden also nicht in ihrem Elend sitzengelassen und kriegen dafür täglich einen Schluck Methadon.


Was für ein Argument! Wer fühlt sich besser? Jemand der clean ist oder jemand der staatlich abhängig gehalten wird?





rabe08 schrieb:


> Darüber müssen wir noch mal diskutieren, ich bin mir nicht sicher.








rabe08 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Falls Dir jemand mal gesagt hat, es reicht eine Meinung zu haben, Ahnung ist nicht nötig, bitte glaub mir: er hatte NICHT recht!


Was du dir zu Herzen nehmen solltest...


----------



## Pokerclock (22. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Tja ich weiß ja nicht ob der TE die Suchfunktion nicht bedienen kann, oder ob er nur polemisches Interesse hat, um seine persönliche Meinung zu verbreiten, aber dieses Thema wurde hier schon durchgekaut!
> 
> Link zum schon vorhandenen Thread ->
> *Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen - Modelle - Auswirkungen - Pro - Kontra                 *



So schaut es aus und dort geht es auch weiter.

Dem TE und rabe08 empfehle ich dringend etwas sachlicher an das Thema heran zu gehen. Ich will nur ungerne moderativ in die Diskussion eingreifen.


----------

